# Tornare a casa ...



## ipazia (14 Marzo 2017)

...il piacere dell'accoglienza felina :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...il piacere dell'accoglienza felina :inlove:


Che belli  per quanto ami più i cani anche i gatti sanno dare affetto


----------



## ipazia (15 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che belli  per quanto ami più i cani anche i gatti sanno dare affetto


io sono da gatti...

G. dice, e mi ricorda costantemente, che queste bestie, sono poi quelle che azzannano alla nuca per uccidere la preda e che tendo a dimenticare la loro provenienza...eppure, io lo ricordo, e mi piace avere queste piccole tigri in giro per casa 

"...Oh piccolo
imperatore senz'orbe
conquistatore senza patria
minima tigre di salotto
nuziale sultano del cielo
delle tegole erotiche
il vento dell'amore
all'aria aperta
reclami
quando passi e posi
quattro piedi delicati
sul suolo
fiutando
diffidando
di ogni cosa terrestre
perchè tutto
è immondo
per l 'immacolato
piede del gatto
oh fiera indipendente
della casa
arrogante vestigio della notte
neghittoso ginnastico
ed estraneo
profondissimo gatto
poliziotto segreto
delle stanze
insegna
di un irreperibile velluto..."

(Ode al gatto, P. Neruda)


----------

